# Box split on Scotland spring water



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Anyone want to do a split for some Scotland spring water? We could do this with a few of us. A little would go along way.

http://www.aquamaestro.com/innerview.asp?catid=14

http://www.aquamaestro.com/innerview.asp?catid=43

http://www.aquamaestro.com/innerview.asp?catid=28

http://www.finewaterimports.com/water.imports/brand/29/speyside-glenlivet.html


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

Very interesting.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Those really aren't bad prices, considering the packaging. I wonder if it's worth it.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

burninator said:


> Those really aren't bad prices, considering the packaging. I wonder if it's worth it.


Yes it is. The best water to put in your Scotch.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Which one are you considering?


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

http://www.aquamaestro.com/innerview.asp?catid=43

I am flexible with whatever. Looks to be around $6.00 to $8.00 per bottle with shipping but not sure untill I know shipping cost to my location first. This bottle is a 750ml size.


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

RJT said:


> Yes it is. The best water to put in your Scotch.


To which single malts or blends are you adding the water? I usually drink my scotch neat... letting it breathe for several minutes. But this is very good information to have for a rainy day.

I too would like to know which brand you are looking to purchase. Thanks.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Genevapics said:


> To which single malts or blends are you adding the water? I usually drink my scotch neat... letting it breathe for several minutes. But this is very good information to have for a rainy day.
> 
> I too would like to know which brand you are looking to purchase. Thanks.


Single Malts in general. A splash of water really opens them up to bring out alot of the flavors.


----------



## mc185 (Nov 7, 2005)

I was looking at both sites and at aquamaestro there is a 2 case minimum order in case you didn't see it.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice, I could probably handle a bottle (maybe 2) of that. Might be interesting to try, at least. You looking at the still or sparkling water? Personally, I've never put anything carbonated anywhere near my whisky, and I think I'd like to keep it that way.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

burninator said:


> Nice, I could probably handle a bottle (maybe 2) of that. Might be interesting to try, at least. You looking at the still or sparkling water? Personally, I've never put anything carbonated anywhere near my whisky, and I think I'd like to keep it that way.


Still only.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

mc185 said:


> I was looking at both sites and at aquamaestro there is a 2 case minimum order in case you didn't see it.


I talked to the company and they said we could do one case. Total with shipping to me is $50.36 or $4.20 a bottle. Thean add shipping to each person in the split. This would be from Aqua Maesto.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

RJT said:


> Still only.


Good man....keep me updated, and I think I'll join you on this.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

burninator said:


> Good man....keep me updated, and I think I'll join you on this.


Will do. I hope to have 6 of us wanting two bottles each. I have 3 so far.

RJT 2 bottles
motownflip 2 bottles
burninator 2 bottles


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

RJT said:


> Will do. I hope to have 6 of us wanting two bottles each. I have 3 so far.
> 
> RJT 2 bottles
> motownflip 2 bottles
> burninator 2 bottles


Not enough so far. I may end up buying anyway but did not need that much water. Come on guys help me out here. Where are all my Scotch drinkers?


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

there's a chance I'd be interested.
Two questions:
Any idea what re-shipping would cost?
Would you consider getting the case of 24 smaller bottles?
Overall you would get less for the money, but it would be in a more usable form - i.e. if I used it just for scotch, the big bottles would last so long I would worry they were no longer fresh...


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

mmblz said:


> there's a chance I'd be interested.
> Two questions:
> Any idea what re-shipping would cost?
> Would you consider getting the case of 24 smaller bottles?
> Overall you would get less for the money, but it would be in a more usable form - i.e. if I used it just for scotch, the big bottles would last so long I would worry they were no longer fresh...


Sure I would consider that if thats what people wanted.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm up for either. How long do you reckon this will stay fresh after opening?


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

I'll jump in on this one


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Foz said:


> I'll jump in on this one


RJT 2 bottles
motownflip 2 bottles
burninator 2 bottles
Foz 2 bottles

Getting close.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

burninator said:


> I'm up for either. How long do you reckon this will stay fresh after opening?


I would say for awhile. Could keep the open bottle in the fridge and just pour what you need in a Scotch water pitcher and let it warm to room temp. The main thing with this water is you are not putting things like chlorine, fluoride, etc in your Scotch to mess with the flavors. I also use distilled water for this. The spring water is better because you are using the same watters from which the Scotch is made with.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

yeah I'm probably being paranoid, but nonetheless I like the smaller bottle idea. I picture the big bottle lasting a year or so.

i'm in for 4 small bottles if you all decide to switch.
if you decide to stick with large bottles, no worries.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

From scotchwiskey.net

There is no right or wrong way to drink Scotch whisky - it's all down to personal taste at the end of the day. However, here are a few suggestions:

*Many who drink Scotch whisky neat say they do not want to spoil the taste by adding water. However, equally as many will say that adding a touch of water, particularly if it is pure, soft spring water, (ideally the same spring water used in the making of the particular whisky!) serves to enhance the distinctive aroma and flavour of a whisky. Tap water may contain high amounts of chlorine and therefore would not complement any whisky - your best bet is to opt for bottled Scottish mineral water! *
Adding ice to a whisky is such as a shame because it will only dull the fine taste and wonderful aromas. Similarly, carbonated water is not an ideal accompaniment for whisky as it may interfere with the aromas also.

Adding mixers such as ginger ale, soda and even coca cola, is a popular trend, however it begs the question - why drink whisky at all if you need to mask the taste?


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

come on people. looks like we only need two more.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

RJT said:


> Adding mixers such as ginger ale, soda and even coca cola, is a popular trend, however it begs the question - why drink whisky at all if you need to mask the taste?


We used to have rule for staff drinks at a night club I used to work in...

If ya need a mixer,
You get no fixer.

Any spirit was straight... house rules


----------



## Foz (Apr 14, 2005)

bump...

So how many more do we need? Id be willing to take an extra bottle if it'll get this going


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Foz said:


> bump...
> 
> So how many more do we need? Id be willing to take an extra bottle if it'll get this going


Let me see if everyone will take the extra in the split. Anyone want to do that?


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Don't know if I could do it, my man. One bottle is more than enough for me. Two is pushing it. But three would be kinda crazy.


----------

